# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  New Novel Uncovers Secrets to What Dreams Mean - PRLog.Org (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*New Novel Uncovers Secrets to What Dreams Mean**PRLog.Org (press release)*If your interested in learning how to *lucid dream* or dream control, then this is a fascinating excursion into the unknown recesses of your own mind. *...**and more »*

----------

